# In order to receive a Birthday message...



## Semper Fidelis

Theoretically, some might wonder why their birthday was not announced on the forum. Let's just make up an imaginary name. Let's call the person Wilhelm. Wilhelm needs to understand that, in order to receive a birthday greeting:

1. You must be an Active Member
2. You must have at least 5 posts
3. You must have your birthday set properly
4. You must have your options set to display age and birthday.


----------



## he beholds

Just to make the example more clear, can we also make up an imaginary profile name? I like TheoElf.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Wow, Every post I have listed for nine pages is a Birthday wish. I believe the server programming has gone wacko.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Yikes--at least that appears to be resolved...


----------

